# Pending World Record Barra - Yak



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Last night Denis Harrold, one of Australias' best barra yak fishermen landed a stonking 134cm barra at Lake Monduran. The fish weighed in at 44.62kg on officially calibrated ANSA scales. It's girth was an incredible 107cm and apparently it's a pending world record. If this record gets paid, Denis will have smashed David Powell's 1999 IGFA All Tackle record of 37.85kg by nearly 7kg's. What's more, he did it from a 'yak.

Congratulations Denis! What a great Xmas present mate ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Not sure if you'd call that a horse or a whale :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQobELIAABTfgAAQQOeAGAQAGAA/796gIABkRU/KmHpTPKRnopj1NE3qhh6I09MUaGEGgyXDbz6Z2LCYQJVnI0zvx1cxSox7j6uH5fDal3FHflzFil3ssJQfg9LB1DEqAKSafk7eozWqAYDYGzA0rgGoPmvpaHs0EUdWsUNmGhAZ3kLkB2934u5IpwoSAUNiFkA=


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Pics of Denis and his stonking big fish to come in the next couple of days.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

That is one hell of a fish! Doesn't matter how it was caught, but from the yak! Awesome!

Picture here... http://www.tackleworldbundy.com.au/bund ... n-21122010


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

That's approximately 98 pounds in the old scale :shock: A big girl indeed ;-)


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

That is a helluva impressive effort, amazing fish! well done Denis for really pushing the boundaries, cheers, Dave.


----------



## richo23 (May 17, 2009)

An impressive catch there considering Monduran is full and overflowing for the first time in 20 years.
Richo.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLSHIT!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
HOWS THE SIZE OF THAT THING??? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Well done man - that's out of control.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Records are made to be broken. Makes me happy and hopeful when they continue to fall.
Amazing fish.


----------



## Donkey (Oct 21, 2008)

All I can say is,

WOW! :shock:


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

that would have to the biggest fish taken from Monduran, I'd say. :shock: 
from a kayak ...... better still ...... *yaks rule* 8)


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I am shocked to hear that this fish was weighed so crudely. As Archimedes taught us, the correct way to weigh such a fish is to measure the drop in the level of the lake when the fish is taken out, and multiply by the surface area of the lake to get volume of water displaced which is equivalent tot the weight of the fish. Of course, as you all know, the fish must be taken to land for this to work : if it is still on the yak the level will not change.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

So can anyone tell me if a 50kg barra is good eating? Would hate to think that fish died for a photo and cat food!

World records for big fish are lame. Wasn't so long ago that elephant tusks and rhino horns were measured to claim records. Look where that got us.


----------



## dunner (Dec 19, 2010)

Just wondering .. are these fish released or killed?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a great fish.

Barra need salt water to breed, so questions regarding impoundment fish as breeding stock are somewhat moot.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Barra at that size would be tough and dry, not the best size for eating, but damn can u imagine the size of the steaks of that bad boy!!!


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

kraley said:


> My private feelings about whether I would keep it shouldn't be used to cast aspersions on someone who doesn't agree with me on this topic - its too much of a slippery slope.


Agree. My previous comment was my first reaction to seeing the photo (it's on another thread). I guess I just don't appreciate photos of big dead trophy fish. Well within his rights and it certainly is a magnificent catch. Well done to him. Personally would have been more impressed reading a trip report where a potential world record fish swam away to breed and give someone else a thrill another time.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Holy crap


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

interesting take from the US on this fish:
http://www.yakangler.com/articles/news/ ... barramundi


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

"Gayne C Young" sounds like a bit of a douche to me. Sorry to tell him that Australia is part of the real world, whether he likes the metric system or not.
Joel


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

> "Gayne C Young" sounds like a bit of a douche to me. Sorry to tell him that Australia is part of the real world, whether he likes the metric system or not.


haha, yes he did sound like a bit of a wank, if it wasn't tounge in cheek. Thats one fine barra, I notice its always dark in big barra photos, maybe they only come out to play at dusk?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Great fish and well done for managing to bring it on board.
I have to agree, my first impression of the photo was disappointment that fish had not been released, but then I tried to put it in perspective. While the photos look like a trophy prize shot, they can also be viewed as just a memory of an impoundment fish, bred in captivity as a fingerling, then released into the impoundment to be caught by a fisherman. The fish was never going to breed and as long as the carcass was used and not wasted, then the fish full filled what it was put there for.
As far as edibility, If I took a fish like that, I am sure I could at least season it enough that it was still edible even if it originally tasted like shiiiit. Enough garlic, chilli, ginger can hide any taste yet still fill a belly :lol: .

Again, great fish and well done.
Eddie


----------

